# Swapping critique/feedback?



## Bladespark (Jul 11, 2009)

Kind of bored just now.  Thought it might be interesting to read something random.  But I'm also looking for thoughts, opinions, suggestions, and grammatical fixes on my own writing.  So hey, why not kill two birds with one stone here?

Post a link to a story here, or to your FA account or gallery, and I'll read one story and give you any thoughts or suggestions I have.  And in return you can do the same for me.

Sound good?

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/sparkwrites/ is my gallery.  I don't expect people to read the novels, but I have several short stories too.  And you can read the novels if you like, of course!    The story I just started posting, The Sanguine Canvas, will probably be a novella, and feedback on the first part of that (or on any one chapter of the novels) is also welcome.

Anyhow, feel free to respond here if you have a story you want some feedback on.  I should note though that while I have nothing against porn I neither read it much nor write it much, so on that front I can't really give useful advice, I have no idea what readers of porn are looking for, or what constitutes a good porn story.  So if you link me a a porn story I probably won't have much to say about it.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 11, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> Kind of bored just now. [...]



Hopefully you're bored for weeks to come, because this sub-forum is _really_ quiet. Every reader is usually a writer and they have to distribute their free time for both writing and reading. So, the chance might be that by the time somebody really reads your stuff, you're bored no more.

Anyway, because I have a little bit of opportunism in me, I'll give you something. Here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1703160/

'Tales From The North Edge' writings are the best in quality, other stuff might vary. There are a couple of poems amongst 'Memories and thoughts about military', if you like poetry. One thing, mind you: All feedback on the main site, please. I don't trust the forum stability enough. Also: *All Feedback Is Good*

I'm not going to read your stuff right away, but if you have comfortable-sized short stories, I try to read and drop a few lines in at last one of them during the weekend.

Also, if you're really interested about critique, you might want to check this sub-community:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/writersblock/

Yeah... that was that... Good reading and have a nice day!


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed it's a bit slow here.  That's fine.    I'm off to check out the community you suggested and to have a look at your stories.

As for my own... well, it all depends on what you think is comfortable, but I mostly write long.  If you prefer something shorter, my earliest stuff is the shortest, but also the least polished.  Fire and Ice is probably the best of the short stuff, it's four thousand words. Of Girls and Teddybears, The Castle Gate, Unicorn Truths and The Knight's Daughter are my shortest pieces.  They're not that great though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh god. There's like, hundreds of them.
You really are a prolific writer.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay. Here, read this one:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1547979/

It's the shortest thing I could find that I'd actually want feedback on.

Also, I uploaded this earlier:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2502291/

I'd love some comments. It's short!


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 11, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> Of Girls and Teddybears, The Castle Gate, Unicorn Truths and The Knight's Daughter are my shortest pieces.  They're not that great though.



You're too hard for yourself. I read just those four, because they are short, and I rather liked them all. Probably missed the point in all of them, 'cause I'm a damn stupid Finnish male, but wrote comments to them all anyway. Comments are funniest when the one who writes them hasn't the faintest clue about what's going on!



FrancisBlack said:


> Oh god. There's like, hundreds of them.
> You really are a prolific writer.



Er... Francis... are you referring to me by any chance? Because, Spark certainly hasn't hundreds of submissions in the gallery.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> Er... Francis... are you referring to me by any chance? Because, Spark certainly hasn't hundreds of submissions in the gallery.


 Yes, yes, of course.


----------



## panzergulo (Jul 11, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh god. There's like, hundreds of them.
> You really are a prolific writer.
> 
> Yes, yes, of course.



I have currently two hundred and one submission online. About ten are not prose. Seventy-three of them are Thursday Prompt responses so they can't be really counted. They are all written quickly and hardly ever proofread.

201 - 10 - 73 = 118

Let's say... 120, because it's nice and round number.

I have written since January 2008 and now it's the 28th week of 2009.

52 + 28 = 80

Stories per week:

120 / 80 = 1.5

Is one and a half short stories per week "prolific"?

As said, I regard only 'Tales From The North Edge' as my quality writing and the most recent TftNE short story is the fifty-third in the series. Also, 'My Story Index' has every Thursday Prompt response twice, because I have them all categorized according to their theme and then again all TP responses in one category. This creates an illusion that there is more stories than there really are.

Sorry for derailing the thread... But, but..! Francis started it! "Mom! He's doing it again!"


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.   Looks like I have some reading to do tonight.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 11, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> You're too hard for yourself. I read just those four, because they are short, and I rather liked them all. Probably missed the point in all of them, 'cause I'm a damn stupid Finnish male, but wrote comments to them all anyway. Comments are funniest when the one who writes them hasn't the faintest clue about what's going on!



He he he.  Thanks!  I suppose if they're "good" or not depends on what you mean by good, but they're not much like my current writing.  I wrote those a looooooooooong time ago.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 24, 2009)

I have another boring night of work in front of me, and I could use some more reading.  Anybody up for another read swap?

I'd really like somebody to give me thoughts on The Sanguine Canvas, either one part or the whole thing so far.  I'd like to know if there are any problems with grammar, anything that's not clearly written, and what readers think of the character, setting, and plot.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2501296 

I'll happily read anything in return, long or short.  Just let me know where your story is, and what kind of feedback you're looking for.  I can give in-depth critique or I can just let you know if I enjoyed it or not.


----------

